# [SOLVED] Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W



## LivingNY

I have been trying to install a new printer on my laptop. I have a Gateway MC78 series running Vista Ultimate. I have already installed and can print wirelessly on another laptop without a problem but its running Windows 7. While this proves the printer works, I'm desperate to get it working on my Vista laptop. I've also tried Brother Support but they blamed my computer and couldn't help.

I've installed and uninstalled the software from the CD, the Brother website as well as letting the plug and play on my computer install the drivers. The error message I get when I try to view the properties of the printer as an Admin is that the printer drivers are not installed! I know the laptop is communicating with the printer because the Brother Print Monitor shows the ink status of the printer, it just won't print. I'm using a USB cable to connect to the printer because I couldn't get the laptop to print wirelessly. Although it may have connected because I could see everything I do now, it just wouldn't print because the drivers are not installed.

My goal for now is to get this to print and then I'll try setting up wirelessly. Once my computer sees the printer drivers, I'm sure using the wireless won't be a problem.

I am desperate to get the laptop to work with the printer. This laptop has everything on it and I will be leaving town next week with the other laptop. My husband will need to use the printer while I'm gone. I have used 2 other printers with this laptop and never had an issue, one was a Dell and the most recent was an Epson.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks!
Cathy


----------



## Shekka

Are you still using any of the old printers? If not then I would completely remove all the printers including the drivers and try again.

Here is a very good tutorial on how to do it.

http://members.shaw.ca/bsanders/CleanPrinterDrivers.htm

Follow exactly what is listed and it should work for you.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I'll take a look at this but yes, I did uninstall the old printer. Also anytime I reinstalled this printer I always uninstalled first. Thanks!


----------



## Shekka

If you follow those instructions you will completely clean out all the old entries and files sitting around causing havoc!


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Having some problems uninstalling everything from the old printer. But just so you know from what I'm reading this seems to be for older programs than Vista, and my Printer Spooler Service is working fine. I'll be back tomorrow to finish this. I have a very early day. 

I appreciate you taking the time to help me. Thank you!


----------



## Shekka

Although written for xp, this will work in windows vista. The reason I would like you to do this is to ensure that all the drivers are cleaned out of there.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

OK just went through the whole process. FYI - everything was gone except a couple of sub-keys in the reg. Getting ready to reboot and reinstall the new printer. Will let you know if it works or not.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Ok that didn't solve the problem. Nothing happens when I print, the doc doesn't show up in the Log. When I right click on the printer icon then run as admin and click on properties, I get the same error message that the printer drivers are not installed.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

if you look in the device manager is there anything with a yellow exclamation mark?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Just the Microsoft ISATAP Adapter. I've noticed this before but when I try to update I get a message saying I already have the most up to date driver. But the yellow ! is still there.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Well as far as the ISATAP adapter apparently that is a known issue and MS says it can be safely ignored... if you want to read about that here is the link.

As for the printer, when it is plugged in via USB does the device manager show under imaging devices the scanner portion of the J615W?

"_The error message I get when I try to view the properties of the printer as an Admin is that the printer drivers are not installed!_ "

If you go back to the properties area, will it let you try to update the drivers? If so, try doing it again, but tell it to look in the windows\winsxs folder.

Let me know.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Thanks for that info on the ISATAP Adapter.

I had to do a system restore, deleted something I shouldn't have but I did a save before I did it. In the process of redoing the printer uninstall and reinstalling again. 

I did try to update the drivers from properties but got the message again about the printer drivers not being installed. When I finish reinstalling I'll try it again and tell it to look for the drivers in the winsxs folder as you stated above. Sorry this is taking so long my computer is a little slow. Don't have to be up early tomorrow so I'm here as long as you are able to be here.

Thanks again Shekka!


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

No problem. I will try to help as much as I can!

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

There are sooo many files in the Windows\winsxs folder I have no idea what to install! 

Ah.. but I see its waaay too late for you, again sorry, I had to really dig to find all the printer files and reboot several times which takes forever. I'm going to try a few things and check back before I go to bed. I'll be here again tomorrow.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Its still not working. Maybe I should send the printer back. It has to have a problem with Vista, it works fine on Windows 7. I'm ready to throw it out the window but I have to have a working printer. Will have to have this working by Saturday or I'll have to take it back and order something else. OK....

Still getting the same error message. I've tried installing from the CD driver file as well as the winsxs folder. I tried all the files in the winsxs folder that started with br, none of them worked. I directed installation to the driver file on the CD and tried all the drivers I could find. I either got a message that it wasn't compatible or it acted like it was installing but it still didn't work.

When looking at the Device Manager, the printer is listed under Disk Drives, Imaging Devices & Ports, clicked on update driver it said driver was up to date. I tried this 3 times, directing the update to the Winsxs folder, the Brother Printer CD and automatic search on the computer and the internet. Every message said I had an up to date driver.

Should I give up or do you think we can get this to work? Headed off to bed, its 3:40 am here, I'll be back tomorrow... afternoon ;(


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Ok it looks like you have a issue with your windows installation.

Let's try something else. 

Start - Run - sfc /scannow

Make sure you have ALL of the latest windows updates as well.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Up to date with Windows, been doing Windows Update through all of this. I think I've done this but I'll do it again. Don't I have to run scannow from a command prompt? I don't have Run in my Start menu, I just type and it brings up what I'm typing.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Scanning now, got it to work from the command prompt. I have an appt I almost forgot about. If the scan is done before I leave I'll post what it says, otherwise I'll be back in a few hours.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Scan Finished with the following message - Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> Ok it looks like you have a issue with your windows installation.
> 
> Let's try something else.
> 
> Start - Run - sfc /scannow
> 
> Make sure you have ALL of the latest windows updates as well.



I've had this computer now for a little over 3 yrs., purchased from Best Buy and they also installed the Vista Ultimate and I haven't had this problem until now. Of course this happens right after the 3 yr service plan is gone :frown: I do have Webroot for a firewall and virus protection and its caught a few things in the past but I haven't downloaded anything on this computer for months now. I could have accidentally changed something but again I have been using my newer laptop most of the time, my husband uses this one. Unfortunately our business and tax info is on here and my husband prints schedules from this laptop as well so its used often. I had a Dell and Epson printer I've used with this as well as various other printers I've installed when I was traveling with the laptop, never had a problem until now. :banghead:


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Ok, so the printer shows up in the prtiners area. It looks like it is installed, but you can not print from it. If you right click on the printer icon and select printer properties under ports, what port is it using? Also, under advanced what driver is it using?
Can you post a screen shot of each window please?
I have to run out on a few more service calls. When I get back I will have a look and try to help you some more!


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Sorry Shekka I don't know how to do a screen shot from my computer. I have a program that does screenshots from my browser but it doesn't work outside of my browser. 

The port is USB001 and the description is Virtual Printer Port for USB.

On the Advanced tab I get Driver: Brother MFCJ615W Printer
The drop down also shows Brother PC-Fax v2.1


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

alt - prt sc button together then open microsoft paint (start - type "mspaint" enter) will give you a screen shot then you can post it in here.

ok the next thing i would like to know is, is the printer also currently working on the wifi for the other printer? if so, can you tell me what the IP address is?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Hey I did it! Here's a screen shot of the printer properties and the driver in the advanced tab.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

It works with the Windows 7 laptop wirelessly but I've connected a USB cable for this laptop since I couldn't get it work wirelessly. IP is 192.168.0.4


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Ok, first thing, in the printer properties under advanced move the dot to Spool print documents so program finishes printing faster. 
Now we need to see if the printer can be pinged by the computer. In the command prompt type "ping 192.168.0.4" If you get 4 reply's then continue on. If not post back.

Next, under ports go to create new port and choose tcp/ip. From there we are going to manually add the printer IP in it. so your going to type the 192.168.0.4 in there. leave all other settings at default we only need to enter the address. Then, after to finish entering that info in there click ok to close the window and then under the ports column you are going to choose the 192.168.0.4 port and put the check mark in the box.

Then apply the settings and go to the general tab. From there try a print test page.

Let's see if that works... :grin:


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

The response I got was Destination host unreachable on 1 & 2 the 3rd timed out and the 4th was the same as the first two. 

Now I did this in the beginning, when I installed for a wireless connection and I think I did get a response. On installation it asks if I'm setting up for USB or Wireless and I have been choosing USB cable since then because I thought it would be easier to get it printing. Do you want me to install for a wireless network?


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Dont re-run the installer yet.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

If your not getting a response from the ping on that printer, first double check to make sure that the address is correct in the network settings on the printer.

Also, disable your firewall as well and then re-ping the printer IP again.

can you post a screen shot of the ping status?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

The TCP/IP on the printer is 192.168.000.005 subnet mask 255.255.255.000 gateway 192.168.000.001 node name BRW00225813A50A - that's what the printer settings are and what the other laptop is using. I set it up using the IP address I gave you above and it did everything else on its own with the setup disk.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I pinged the 192.168.000.005 address and got a response, here's the screen shot.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

ok perfect. 

So now follow these steps.

Under ports go to create new port and choose tcp/ip. From there we are going to manually add the printer IP in it. so your going to type the 192.168.0.5 in there. leave all other settings at default we only need to enter the address. Then, after to finish entering that info in there click ok to close the window and then under the ports column you are going to choose the 192.168.0.5 port and put the check mark in the box.

Then apply the settings and go to the general tab. From there try a print test page.

Let's see if that works... :grin:


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Oh my goodness! The printer just disappeared from my printers! What is going on? I just checked my programs and the files are all still there. Should I uninstall and reinstall with the wireless install? This is so weird...


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

don't do that yet.

go to the command prompt with admin privelages and type:

net stop spooler - enter
net start spooler - enter

see if the printer shows back up.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I went to add a printer and I get the option of adding these printers see screenshot. (I blacked out my name)


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> don't do that yet.
> 
> go to the command prompt with admin privelages and type:
> 
> net stop spooler - enter
> net start spooler - enter
> 
> see if the printer shows back up.



Nope, its just gone!


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I'll reboot and see if it shows up. I did unplug the usb when we started talking doing this wirelessly maybe thats why the printer disappeared. I plugged it back in but its still gone BUT with the old printer if I unplugged the usb to print from my other laptop when I plugged it back in the laptop did not recognize the printer again until I rebooted.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

ok reboot the computer. But then just leave the printer plugged into the usb port. and for now we will just do this a few steps at a time with out jumping around and doing anything else.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

After you reboot let me know if it shows back up. Also, can you post a screen shot of the printers window again.

Thanks.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Rebooted and there is no printer connected. Sorry I won't do anything unless you tell me. The files are all there still.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

ok lets add the printer and choose the one that shows up with the address 192.168.0.5 it was the second one in the picture you posted earlier.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I didn't mean no printer connected. I meant I rebooted with the printer usb cable attached and there is still no printer showing up.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

if it asks for the printer drivers or wants you to pick from a list, then insert the cd but dont run anything off of the cd.
pick the option to search and pick drivers yourself. Then tell it to look at the cd and make sure the check mark is on for searching subfolders.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

That's ok. lol We will leave it plugged in for time being.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Its asking if I want to replace the current driver or use what's installed. see pic


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

You can replace the existing driver.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

OK did that then after the printer was installed it asked to print a test page, I clicked that and nothing happened... BTW the printer is now showing up on the printer page again.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

does the print spooler show any print jobs sitting in there?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> does the print spooler show any print jobs sitting in there?



No


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

ok brb.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

does the staus monitor for the brother printer show anything at all?



















is the status monitor like either of these?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Yes, its always shown the status and the ink levels and that is showing now. Like your first screen shot.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Ok that good. Can you go to the printer properties again (with admin rights) and change the setting in ports for the adress 192.168.0.5 from lpr to raw please.










Then try to print a test page again.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Also, are *all* of the firewalls off? Can you double check to make sure that the windows firewall is off as well as the Webroot one.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Ok all done. FYI the port was configured to the right address just had to change it from LPR to RAW


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Sorry didn't see try to print a test page. I tried but got the same error messages while trying to print the test page, will post screen shots next.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

ok Thanks


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Also during all of this everytime I've gone to print nothing ever shows up in the doc queue.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I'm just checking on something. BRB.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Can you give me a screen shot of this from the registry?

*HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Printers\*

expand the printer folder out all the way so I can see what is listed there.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I know how to get to regedit but its not showing HKLM so how do I just get to the registry?


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

oh sorry, the HKLM stands for

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE

Then just follow the rest.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Here's the screen shot


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

can you expand the printerdriverdata key and post a screen shot. Thanks.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

ok... sorry my computer is going really slow.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I did screen shots of all the folders so I can post any of them you need.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I am just looking up a few things and will be back in a moment. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Its ok, as long as your light is on I know you're still here. I just keep refreshing my page. :grin:


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Ok, I need to add a entry into the registry.

*HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Printers\Brother MFC-J615W Printer\PrinterDriverData*

In the right hand pane you need to create a new DWORD Value labeled "WU" (without the " )then give it a value of "2".

After you enter that entry close regedit and reboot the computer again.

Then try to print a test page.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Uhmmm... Not sure how to do that, I've only deleted from there never added anything.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

right click in the right hand pane in a open area, then click on create a new DWORD 32 (if you have a 64bit version of windows) and then set the name as "WU". It must be upper case. Then double click the newly created entry and give it a value of "2".


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Thank you! I've made the changes and am now waiting for the computer to reboot. (Typing this from my other laptop.) I hope this works, I will also feel like a boulder has been lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I hope this works too! lol I'm starting to run out of ideas!! :banghead: 

:grin:


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

[email protected] Same error messages. Only now the printer properties look like this. The port and advance tabs remain as they were.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Should I uninstall and reinstall with the cd but setup for a wireless connection?


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Ok, Completely uninstall the printer and any other Brother software. Also just in case double check to make sure that the other printer software is removed as well.

Then restart the computer, and don't reinstall the printer yet. We will check out some registry entries first.

Start doing that and I will post the registry entries that we need to check AFTER the reboot.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Ok, I need to see a complete break down of these entries. If you can expand out the folders that would be great.

*HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Printers\*
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Environments\Windows NT x86\Drivers*

Thanks


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Ok going to do that now. I don't have any other printer installed on here. There is the print to OneNote and something with XPS Document Writer but I've never messed with that stuff. Not sure what the XPS Program is :blush:


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

They will be fine if we leave them there. They are part of MS office. You don't have to have them there, but they don't hurt anything.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Hope I have everything you need here just let me know I'll be up for awhile longer... when I stress I can't sleep, its sucks getting older...


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Ok, in your third picture delete the "directory" string from the registry. DO NOT delete the version-3 just the string in the right hand pane.


Then unplug the usb cable for the printer, reboot and try to reinstall via wifi.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> Ok, in your third picture delete the "directory" string from the registry. DO NOT delete the version-3 just the string in the right hand pane.
> 
> 
> Then unplug the usb cable for the printer, reboot and try to reinstall via wifi.



So delete those 2 red files inside the folder?


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

just the one that says "directory" you can't delete the other one.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Reinstalled but got a printer error this time. (see screen shot) I clicked on ok and continued the installation. Didn't have a printer error before so this is new. After reboot only the Brother Fax showed up. When I tried to view properties as an Admin I got the same error message about the printer drivers not being installed. I went back to the cd and asked it to repair the installation, that's happening now just thought I'd post this because I'll have to reboot again and all this takes forever.

Just got the same error on repairing the MFL-Pro Suite. Clicked ok and let it finish, rebooting now.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

The laptop has been trying to shutdown for 5-10 min now. I'm trying not to unplug it and let it take the time it needs but how long should I give it? Should this worry me?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I'm still getting the same error message. I did check the port configuration and its not set on what you had me set it to. Let me know what else you'd like a shot of.

(I also have uninstalled and reinstalled with the firewall off. Did not get an error installing.)


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

The port name should be fine. Let's try changing the protocol from lpr to raw.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Did it. Still get the same error messages.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Did you want me to try installing the old printer? I think we discussed that at some point.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

You could try to install it to see if it installs and works, this way we can see if the problem is affecting all printers or just this one..


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Well I'm getting the same error message for Epson now. BUT I had to pick a printer port because I don't have the printer it couldn't detect it manually and I wasn't sure what to pick so I picked LPT1: Printer Port The screenshot is of the printer install error I got the first time so I uninstalled and rebooted. After the reboot I turned off firewall and any other programs that I didn't need and reinstalled with no error. FYI - started getting a Twunk error on startup. Have no idea what program that error is for.

Going to uninstall the Epson, will leave everything with the Brother printer until I hear from you.


----------



## Special2God

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

twunk-16.exe is a program that deals with scanners and importing data from certain formats, such as printers/scanners. 

Question to help clarify: have you been able to print using a USB cable connected between the printer and your laptop? 

Brother provides drivers online, I found one for your particular printer here: welcome.solutions.brother.com
There is also a wireless setup helper and a network connection repair tool download part way down the page.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Special2God said:


> twunk-16.exe is a program that deals with scanners and importing data from certain formats, such as printers/scanners.
> 
> Question to help clarify: have you been able to print using a USB cable connected between the printer and your laptop?
> 
> Brother provides drivers online, I found one for your particular printer here: welcome.solutions.brother.com
> There is also a wireless setup helper and a network connection repair tool download part way down the page.
> 
> Everything up to this point seems to indicate that the drivers are installing (although I did read that there were some error installing but that after a few tries they did successfully install).
> It would seem to be a problem in the laptop, such as a problem with the window's printer spooler or some other internal problem in windows.


I've downloaded from the brother.com site too. There is a repair tool on the cd and I've tried that as well. Brother Support just walked me through the steps I'd already taken, then used the repair tool and then blamed my computer.

The spooler is on and working although anytime I've gone to print nothing has ever showed up in the queue. Its just weird that I was able to print until I installed this printer. The laptop just doesn't seem to see the printer drivers.

Sorry missed your question about the USB cable. Yes that's what I've using the whole time. I went to the cable immediately when I couldn't get it to work wirelessly. I've only recently tried wireless installing again. When I use the wireless install the printer shows up on the network and I pick it to connect to during the setup. The printer status monitor shows up and I also get an ink level status. Everything seems to work except the laptop doesn't seem to recognize the drivers.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Sorry, I still don't think I answered your question right. I used a USB cable with the old printer.


----------



## Special2God

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I meant, have you printed from your computer to your *new printer* using a USB cable?
Or have you never printed anything from your new printer due to these various networking and driver problems?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Sorry, no I haven't been able to print anything on the new printer.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Did the trunk_16.exe error go away after removing the epson printer?


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Can you try to run this? It is the MS fix tool for the print spooler. We can see if this helps any.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

The Twunk error hasn't stopped popping up. I've tried the FixIt before and I tried it again. It doesn't find any errors. 

I was looking at my disks for Vista Ultimate and they're the upgrade disks, they don't offer a repair but I think they just upgrade so it wouldn't change my files and programs right? I wish it had a repair option. Anyway do you think reinstalling the upgrade software would repair anything getting screwy? I don't know how hard it is to install the upgrade, I just don't want to screw anything up to the point of it being non-functional. lol What do you think?

I have an appointment in the morning so I'll be back tomorrow afternoon.

Again thanks for all your help, seriously, its greatly appreciated! Gotta sleep now.  Oh totally forgot it was superbowl day! Not into it, but realized it was on because there was nothing good on TV today!


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

FYI - I ran the windows memory diagnostic tool yesterday, not the basic but the in depth scan, it also found no errors. I was sure something was going on, its sad when you expect to see an error, anything to explain what is going on... off to appointment will be back in a few hours.


----------



## Shekka

Ok let's deal with the twain error do we can continue with the printer. 

Are you sure you remove all of the software for the old printer? Double check to make certain it is all gone. Also make sure to uninstall any scanners on the computer. 

Then reboot and see if the error comes back.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> Ok let's deal with the twain error do we can continue with the printer.
> 
> Are you sure you remove all of the software for the old printer? Double check to make certain it is all gone. Also make sure to uninstall any scanners on the computer.
> 
> Then reboot and see if the error comes back.



I had to use Webroot to uninstall the Epson printer because it wouldn't uninstall. Then I went into the files for Epson and deleted anything that was left. Rebooted several times since then but still getting the Twain error. The error says its 16-bit, now why would that be on my laptop?


----------



## Shekka

I suspect that the driver installed must have been older ones not designed for windows vista. 

Did you check to make sure that there are no scanners left installed?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> I suspect that the driver installed must have been older ones not designed for windows vista.
> 
> Did you check to make sure that there are no scanners left installed?


I didn't have any stand alone scanners installed. The Epson did scan and the new Brother printer scans too. Would anything from the Epson be installed in other places besides the folder I deleted?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

These are in my C: drive in the Windows folder not sure what I should delete or keep. The Twain_32 file only has Brother stuff in it.


----------



## Shekka

Check here to make sure:

Start - (in search field) - type scanner

Then click on scanners and cameras 

See if there is anything listed.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Only thing listed is Brother MFC-J615W LAN


----------



## Shekka

Ok let's try this,

Manual rename (or delete) both TWAIN.DLL and TWUNK_16.EXE

Log on with an admiistrator user account (*)
Go to start menu, accessories, right-click on command prompt and "run as administrator"
Type: takeown /f c:\windows\twain.dll
Type: icacls c:\windows\twain.dll /grant %USERNAME%:f
Type: takeown /f c:\windows\twunk_16.exe
Type: icacls c:\windows\twunk_16.exe /grant %USERNAME%:f
Type: ren twain.dll twain.dll.bak
Type: ren twunk_16.exe twunk_16.exe.bak


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> Ok let's try this,
> 
> Manual rename (or delete) both TWAIN.DLL and TWUNK_16.EXE
> 
> Log on with an admiistrator user account (*)
> Go to start menu, accessories, right-click on command prompt and "run as administrator"
> Type: takeown /f c:\windows\twain.dll
> Type: icacls c:\windows\twain.dll /grant %USERNAME%:f
> Type: takeown /f c:\windows\twunk_16.exe
> Type: icacls c:\windows\twunk_16.exe /grant %USERNAME%:f
> Type: ren twain.dll twain.dll.bak
> Type: ren twunk_16.exe twunk_16.exe.bak


Was able to do everything except the last 2 starting with ren. Kept telling me system cannot find file.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Well we won a little war. No twunk error now! :grin:


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

That's good! Then going back to the Brother issue, can we check another registry entry? 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Environments\*Windows X64*\Drivers\Version-3]


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Here are the screen shot. The Logmein printer driver is so I can connect to the home computer and print stuff off for my husband when I'm away. He's better about learning the computer but I still have to do stuff for him when I'm away.


----------



## Shekka

Can you completely uninstall the brother printer again. Then is the registry I want to check the again the same registry location to see if it removed the printer from there. 

Don't delete anything from the registry yet though. Just let me know if it is gone.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

In the process of doing this now. I have to go in and delete files from C: even when I uninstall. I'll send you a screen shot of the registry.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Here's the screen shot of the registry


----------



## Shekka

Can you give me a shot of the windows NT X86 key as well?

Thanks!


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

These are the files I have to go back and delete by hand.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

a few more


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> Can you give me a shot of the windows NT X86 key as well?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Should I go ahead and delete the files left? It takes time because I have to take ownership and there are always a few I have to uninstall with Webroot.


----------



## Shekka

Try going to the following link and run the brother uninstaller. 

http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...=2&os=92&flang=4&dlid=dlf004067&dispforlist=1

After you run it, reboot the computer. 

When it is back up download these drivers. 

http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...15w_all&type2=82&os=93&flang=8&dlid=dlf004472

Run the brother printer driver file you just downloaded. If prompted save the drivers to "c:\drivers\brother". 

Then plug the printer in. When it asks for the drivers choose the drivers located in the folder we told them to install to.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I haven't downloaded the drivers yet from the link you gave me. The files from before are all still there. I ran the uninstall program but all the files are still on my C drive. Should I delete them before I reinstall?


----------



## Shekka

You probably should.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

ok I'm ready to throw this out the window. I downloaded the link you listed below but when I run it nothing happens. I've been trying to backup my files on WD My Book Essential drive, which I think I did, but after rebooting I can't get the software to work on the laptop even though it worked when I backed up the C & D drives. Tried to reinstall the software from the site but can't install net framework 3.5, keep getting an error that 2.0a isn't installed. Followed the directions for the 2.0a error and tried to re-register MSXML3 but can't download that either without an error. Also getting an error when I try to install the HP Photosmart Premium C309n printer. This is making me crazy!:banghead:

Oh also tried to fix the MSXML3 error by downloading the Visio2003 KB831925 fix but I don't have Visio on this laptop!

This .NET Framework 3.5 installation error 1603 - DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0a is not installed. | Microsoft Connect led me to this Possible .NET Framework 3.5 installation failure caused by broken MSXML registration - Aaron Stebner's WebLog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs and this Download: MSXML Parser 3.0 Service Pack 1: CAB file - Microsoft Download Center - Confirmation then this Download: Visio 2003 Update: KB831925 - Microsoft Download Center - Confirmation


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Sorry, didn't explain myself very well, posted all those links in case something interferes with what we're trying to do with the printer. ANY printer.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

..... Well, it seems like more and more issues are cropping up....

This link here should be a good place to start with the .net issue, if that does not help then try here.

I think we should get the .NET stuff working correctly before trying to go further with the printer install. Your system seems to be having more issues than just the printer at the moment.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I have net framework 4 installed! When I look at the programs in the control panel it shows all the versions of net framework so this error is just weird!


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Well I downloaded the Net Frameworks Verifier and it verified that 2.0, 3.0, 3.5 sp1 & 4.0 are all there!


----------



## Shekka

Does your software open now?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Well I ended up doing a system restore. Anytime I rebooted I got Windows system 32 cmd.exe and nothing.... until I closed the cmd.exe window then the laptop finished booting up. Then I didn't get a window anymore, just a blank screen. I brought up the task manager and then the cmd.exe popped up and I closed it and then it finished booting up. I was too scared to do anything then, the laptop was running deadly slow. So I did a system restore. I also ran the Fix It Tool because I was having trouble deleting files saying I didn't have permission, this was starting to happen on installing as well. I ran the check folders and files and let it fix those issues. So now I'm back to square one. No printers installed, almost afraid to start again! But I have to be able to print with this computer. Should I go back to your link and trying installing the drivers again?

I have an appt at 4. Got to walk the doggies at 3 and then take off for a couple of hours and will be back. (Hubby and I have a dog walking business, in case you haven't figured that out yet.)


----------



## Shekka

Ok. What printer are we working with now?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

The Brother is still at home. I have the HP printer in the apt I'm staying at until the 18th.


----------



## Shekka

You should be able to get the C309 drivers here. 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3737195

Just make sure the complete model is correct. Eg: c309a or whatever.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I downloaded the printing software for C309n and have the same issue. I can post screenshots if you want but this last install (5th try) I was getting fatal errors. I can see the software and drivers and when I used the Utility to check for problems it said no software was installed. I also had a problem rebooting got an error twice that the computer tried to reboot and failed so I booted from last good configuration. 

Should we keep trying or wait till I get home? I'm worried something else is going on now. This HP printer I've used before and it worked using this Vista laptop but that was a year ago. I know I have around 14Gs left of space on the C drive and like 52Gs left on the D drive. I'm going to uninstall several recording programs from this laptop, I can't record with Vista anyway, I use the other laptop for that. I'll also check for other programs installed I don't use and see if freeing up space helps or not. 

Let me know what you think and what you would recommend I do. I know I posted about the printer problem so whatever this other problem is may be outside of your expertise. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Shekka

Sorry for the delay in my reply. 

Freeing up space on the system won't be the problem. It is possible that one of the programs installed could be causing part if the issue. But I think that your system is definitely having other issues. 

I hate to say it but a repair install of windows might end up being needed but we can try a few other things first. 

Do you have your windows vista disc with you? If so then we can run a SFC scan and see if that helps out. Maybe also a check disk as well.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> Sorry for the delay in my reply.
> 
> Freeing up space on the system won't be the problem. It is possible that one of the programs installed could be causing part if the issue. But I think that your system is definitely having other issues.
> 
> I hate to say it but a repair install of windows might end up being needed but we can try a few other things first.
> 
> Do you have your windows vista disc with you? If so then we can run a SFC scan and see if that helps out. Maybe also a check disk as well.



I don't have my Vista disk with me. BUT I did look at the Vista Ultimate disk I bought from Best Buy they installed it for me. I looked for that repair option before I started dog sitting. Since its the update disk it doesn't have the repair option, man I hate Best Buy. I have the recovery disks I made from 3 yrs ago but not sure if I made them before or after they did the Ultimate update, I'm assuming after, sorry I've slept a lot since then. We already tried the scan disk earlier, unless we did a different scan. 

I'm just hoping I did the recovery disks right, there are 2 of them. I also need to make sure I have all the newer files on the other computer in case we need to to wipe the laptop. I'll have to be home for that, I'll try to sync the files but I want to compare and make sure everything is copied before we do anything major. Also if I lose the ability to connect to the internet while dog sitting I'm screwed, at least at home I have the other laptop.

I've also noticed that I've had to reinstall Adobe Flash Player every time I reboot. Its like the program disappears from the laptop when it shuts down!

Sorry I disappeared for a bit, I had lots of doc appts and scheduling of appts (getting referrals etc) this past week. All my annual visits are coming up this week and next week, oh what fun...


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

So maybe the best thing at this point is to wait till you get back home and you are able to get all you stuff backed up before we proceed any further.

Are you fine with this?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Have to be. Sorry about all this, I thought it was going to be easier and quicker of course. I appreciate you hanging in there with me on all of this. Thank you so much, I'll send you a PM when I'm home and we'll take it from there. I get home on Saturday so will probably be ready for this on late Saturday, Sunday for sure will you be around? Otherwise I'll check back on Monday. I will be dog sitting again on Wednesday the 22nd until Monday the 27th.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

OK I made screen shots of the recovery disks, there are 2 disks. I'm attaching the shots of 1 and 2. If you need to see into more files I made those too. Not sure what you need to see to make sure all the info is there and don't want to post 9 shots if you don't need to see all of them. Yes I'm very paranoid :4-scared:


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I don't think we are going to have to use your recovery disks at this point.

I think that you should try to do a repair install of your windows 7 OS first.
Have you backed up all of the data that you wanted?

If you follow these steps it _*should*_ work for you with out losing anything as well as keeping your programs intact:

Boot to the Windows 7 Home Premium desktop
Insert your Windows 7 Home Premium upgrade DVD
Click Install Now
When the setup menu appears, click Upgrade

This will preserve personal files, settings and installed applications while refreshing and fixing broken operating system files.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> I don't think we are going to have to use your recovery disks at this point.
> 
> I think that you should try to do a repair install of your windows 7 OS first.
> Have you backed up all of the data that you wanted?
> 
> If you follow these steps it _*should*_ work for you with out losing anything as well as keeping your programs intact:
> 
> Boot to the Windows 7 Home Premium desktop
> Insert your Windows 7 Home Premium upgrade DVD
> Click Install Now
> When the setup menu appears, click Upgrade
> 
> This will preserve personal files, settings and installed applications while refreshing and fixing broken operating system files.


I'm using Vista Ultimate. I've also backed up everything several ways so one way or another I should have files BUT if we can do this and keep programs intact I would be very happy.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I also only have the recovery disks that I made (none came with the laptop) and I have the Vista Ultimate upgrade, there is no repair option on the upgrade disk.


----------



## Shekka

Sorry about that. Follow these steps! :grin:

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/88236-repair-install-vista.html


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I will look this over and give it a go. Be back tomorrow and hopefully have my new printer also installed with no issues. :grin:


----------



## Shekka

Good luck! Let me know.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

There I go thinking this was going to be easy. Ran into trouble trying to uninstall the SP2 update. My disk is SP1 and if I don't uninstall SP2 none of this will work! Finally got it to uninstall, its just taking forever and here I thought I'd do this and go to bed HA! Anyway its uninstalling, I'll install the upgrade and then go to bed, well if I can stand it I may have to try to install the printer. Depends on how long the upgrade takes, may fall asleep while that is going on.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

:banghead:

I've attached a screen shot of Vista telling me that I have to uninstall Windows PowerShell and the Sony Ericsson stuff. I've uninstalled Windows PowerShell but I keep getting this message. I went to the start menu and notice PowerShell is in fact still there and it even opened for me but now its not listed in my Control Panel anymore. I haven't had the Sony Ericsson since 2009 and I found the installer for the suite and tried to uninstall but it says its not installed. So I tried to install but it encounters a problem installing and closes. The Sony Ericsson stuff is also not in my Control Panel. I've also searched for Sony Ericsson files and only find the installer file. I'm going to go out of my mind.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

This should help with the powershell issue.

As for the rest those should be listed in the device manager from the looks of it.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> This should help with the powershell issue.
> 
> As for the rest those should be listed in the device manager from the looks of it.


I checked the device manager and can't find them listed. I'll check out your link.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

YEAH! I uninstalled Powershell the way its described on your link BUT there were other people later in the thread that had the same problem as me. They listed the KB update number and I had to look through the updates for that number and I found it and uninstalled it and NOW THE LAPTOP IS CURRENTLY UPGRADING TO VISTA ULTIMATE!!! Now if this is finally the last hurtle we have to work though I'm going to sit here and cry with relief! Thank goodness its installing even thought the Sony Ericsson stuff was still there. The message said the program wouldn't work after the upgrade but I could care less about a program I used back in 2009 and haven't used in years.

After the upgrade I'm going to have to install the sp2 update along with a few others I'm sure. After that's done I'll try installing the printer from the CD again. Hopefully I'll post later this evening that this nightmare is all over! 

(I have a meeting at 6pm so if its not done by then I'll be posting later this evening.)


----------



## Shekka

After you do the in place upgrade (repair install), do all of the windows updates. Then try to reinstall the printer. 

Here's hoping!


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

That's my plan. Only 77% done at the moment but am holding my breath! Thanks for hanging in there with me, not everyone has the patience with a mess like this!


----------



## Shekka

No prob. Let me know what it does. :grin:


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Hi. I'm currently waiting for 104 updates to install BUT I'm having trouble activating. In the instructions it says to click on Activate Windows Now but I'm getting all these questions on how to activate it. Its also asking for the Product Key which it said not to type in because it would cause reduced functionality. BUT I'm noticing the code listed under system properties is not the same code on my Vista Ultimate upgrade box. I'm also not sure if the code was the one already on the machine when I got it or if it changed to the code on the upgrade box after the upgrade. 

Basically it wants me to type in a key code to activate but the instructions say not to. Its not activating so what do I do?

Oh I have an option of clicking to change product key in the system properties. Would that work better than typing in the key for windows activation? Since this was originonally activated in 2008 I don't want to get stuck in reduced functionality mode.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Now that windows is reinstalled you should be able to enter your product key and activate it. Use the code from *your* upgrade box.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

ok I'll do that now.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Well that turned out good. The code I typed in doesn't show up the same in the system properties! ha! who'd thunk it  

Ok I'm off to bed because I'm only on #6 of whats now 102 updates. Guess I'll finally get to the printer sometime tomorrow. I'm sure it will go fine now. Trying to stay positive now. Have a great night and thanks soooo much again. If you lived closer we'd take you out to dinner and I'll definitely get you tickets to my first broadway show! :grin:


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Lol! It's all good. At this point, like you, I just want to see it work!!


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

And then go out and celebrate! Shake off all this freakin tension... no more hearing you bought the wrong printer it doesn't work C#$%p from my husband. He's more calmed down about it and likes my new laptop to work on, but oh no that baby's coming back to me. He wouldn't begin to know how to get the joy of that baby.


----------



## Shekka

How did the updates go for you?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I'm sorry! I didn't mean to worry you. Time got away from me and I was going to post earlier but I'm still downloading updates! Windows update hell! But that's ok as long as when its done the printer finally downloads or I have to go through all this and more all over again! Every time I think the updates are done more pop up and as far as I can tell sp2 hasn't downloaded yet! Hopefully it will be done sometime late tonight, while I sleep. I will post when its done and let you know if the install of the printer works.


----------



## Shekka

Sounds good! Good luck with the windows update fun... :grin:


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Still installing updates. Had to slow down how many installed at a time, too many weren't installing. Since I'm having to reboot after installing anywhere from 3-6 updates at a time it taking forever. Wanted you to know I'm still hanging in there, just haven't finished updating yet.


----------



## Shekka

Ok No Prob! Just keep me updated. :grin:


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Almost done BUT (and I believe this happened when Best Buy did the upgrade for me) its not recognizing the DVD drive. I remember there was a quick fix but I didn't do it. I thought I read about it once but can't remember where. Are you familiar with how to get it to see the DVD drive? When I put the disk in I can hear it turn but the drive is not listed with the other drives anymore. I have C:, D:, E: is the external backup drive and F: is the DVD drive which isn't listed anymore.


----------



## Shekka

Look in the device manager and see if there is a yellow exclamation mark under DVD/cd-rom drivers or otherdevices. If so uninstall it and reboot the computer. See if that helps.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

try this Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs
and this
Fix problems with CD or DVD drives that can


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Thanks guys, Mr. Fixit did nothing nor did deleting the driver, but editing the registry files did the trick. 

I believe I've got all the updates except 3 which are optional BitLocker and EFS enhancements, Hold Em Poker Game and Microsoft Tinker. 2 of these I think are important but for some reason will not install. Have tried numerous times and tried to install one at a time as well, no luck. I'm a little worried because it reminds me of the printer just not installing. 

The are a few programs I've noticed that have been affected by the upgrade repair. I'm trying to reinstall Photoshop Elements right now from the cd but keep having problems. I've also tried uninstalling but keep getting an error saying I do not have permission to change certain files. I've gotten this message before with other programs. When I check the properties and click on security usually there is nothing listed, no owner or assigned privileges so I take ownership. It won't always let me take ownership through the main file, I may have to go in and do it through each folder and then I'm able to uninstall or delete files to reinstall. I was having this ownership/privileges issue before the repair. Not sure why that is happening. I've tried running the Mr. Fixit on that issue as well - before the repair - will try running it again. Worried this may be a bigger issue but trying to stay positive.

Going to uninstall and reinstall Elements and if that works will try installing the printer again. Will check back in case you have any suggestions.

Thanks to both of you for helping with the DVD drive issue.


----------



## Shekka

You can try to repair the permissions..

secedit /configure /cfg %windir%\inf\defltbase.inf /db defltbase.sdb /verbose

If you receive a "Task is completed" message and a warning message that something could not be done. You can find more information about this message, see the errors it had. 

%windir%\Security\Logs\Scesrv.log file.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

GREAT NEWS!!!! THE PRINTER WORKS!!!!!

Its great really but bittersweet because now several of my programs are not working since the repair. When I tried to reinstall Photoshop Elements I am now getting 'please insert disk 1' there IS only one disk! I can't get past this message so I can't reinstall that program. :banghead:

I also just ran the secedit. The message I got was:

Warnings occurred for some attributes during this operation. It's okay to ignore the warning. See log %windir%/security/logs/scesrv.log for detail info.

Should I worry? I'm going to try to reinstall Photoshop Elements again. I use this program all the time for work.


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

I am *VERY *happy that the printer worked!!


Can you post the scesrv.log contents?


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> I am *VERY *happy that the printer worked!!
> 
> 
> Can you post the scesrv.log contents?


BELIEVE ME, me too!

The scesrv.log is HUGE how do I get all of it in a screen shot?


----------



## Shekka

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

... If I remember right when it errors out it will have "failed" on the end of the line.

open it up in notepad (make sure that word wrap is OFF), and go to Edit - find and search for Failed.

First see how many failed lines there are, and then you could if you want post the failed lines in a reply.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Sorry figured it out. Didn't see I could post .txt files :blush: Here's the log file.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



Shekka said:


> ... If I remember right when it errors out it will have "failed" on the end of the line.
> 
> open it up in notepad (make sure that word wrap is OFF), and go to Edit - find and search for Failed.
> 
> First see how many failed lines there are, and then you could if you want post the failed lines in a reply.


Saw this after I posted the file. If my post worked you'll see it isn't necessarily failed lines as it is a ton of lines saying Assess is denied!


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



LivingNY said:


> Thanks to both of you for helping with the DVD drive issue.


your welcome, glad to see the printer works now.


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*



oscer1 said:


> your welcome, glad to see the printer works now.


Me too, its been a long month trying to work this out. So glad people here stuck with me!:grin:


----------



## LivingNY

*Re: Can't install printer drivers for Brother MFC-J615W*

Shekka THANK YOU so much for sticking with me on this printer problem for a whole month LITERALLY! You didn't give up on me through the most frustrating parts of all this. I'm guessing I will have to post the problem with permissions for installing and deleting files and programs somewhere else. THANKS AGAIN! :flowers:


----------



## Shekka

Your very welcome! I hope you get the rest figured out now! 

Good luck!


----------

